# Big chunk of stainless



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Couldn't pass the deal I got on this huge chunk of stainless steel. Should shoot like a dream.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sig makes a mean 1911 from what I hear.

One of the gun sellers in my area carries one on his hip in his store. Crazy mofo!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

very nice looking 1911, let me know how it shoots . how does the action feel on that sig?


----------

